# Buckeye Lake Fishing Tips



## saugeye5377 (May 13, 2017)

Havent had much time to fish these past few months but was going to make some time tomorrow night to head out, probably hit the north shore boat ramp and fish from shore. Anyone have any tips or recommendations? Not expecting to slay them but anything to up my odds would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It would be most helpful for us to help you if we knew what type of species you were after


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Best bet this time a year is burning a crank,or lipless crank,or dragging a swimbaits. Wind blown rocks at ffb/leibs/noerth shore will hold a couple. 

Also remember we've had lotss of water moving around,so look for current to. If you know the lake or study a map you'll find some spots with current,pretty much all the regular fall spots MIGHT produce this time of year....
Also all the small shad burning vibes can get bites to


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Can I get some help too?


----------



## saugeye5377 (May 13, 2017)

I will probably end up throwing out a line with a minnow on it and then throwing a crank or swimbait around. Dont care what I catch, just that I catch something.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

skywayvett said:


> Can I get some help too?


We don't offer that kind of help


----------



## saugeye5377 (May 13, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Best bet this time a year is burning a crank,or lipless crank,or dragging a swimbaits. Wind blown rocks at ffb/leibs/noerth shore will hold a couple.
> 
> Also remember we've had lotss of water moving around,so look for current to. If you know the lake or study a map you'll find some spots with current,pretty much all the regular fall spots MIGHT produce this time of year....
> Also all the small shad burning vibes can get bites to


Thanks for the advice. Tried some cranks along the rocks at North Shore. Few bites but couldn't land anything.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have best advise of all! Pick someplace different to go fishing.lol Lake sure isn't what is use to be and it will be years before it gets anywhere close.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

stonefly71 said:


> I have best advise of all! Pick someplace different to go fishing.lol Lake sure isn't what is use to be and it will be years before it gets anywhere close.


Love it


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The only thing not mentioned thus far...wear a hazmat suit!


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Last 2 outings big fat 0!!!!!!!!!!


----------

